# Please Help With your opinion :)



## Jezza101 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have another young 'tiel on the way or well, it's about 9 days old now and counting _-i'll have images up soon!  -_ and i was planning on hand rearing it but i start a course at TAFE (cheaper than Uni but still costly) so i cant do that, so now i resort to handling the lil' cutie daily so it gets used to me and hands.
but yeah if i were to take it away when it is weaned by its parents (10-12 weeks old) would it be ok if i placed it in the same cage as her brother? _ -that is if this birds a female-_

Romeo whos actually here with me on my keyboard (and getting in the way too lol) he's about 4 months now and is pretty good now, he hates hands though, takes treats from my fingers most of the times just hates having them getting near to him (lol not the touchy type of guy)

would he be a good influence on this bird? and would it be fine having a brother and sister together? - i dont plan on breeding them cause then.......they'd have poor distorted babies and i dont want that cause its really sad. 

i'd love opinions on this 'cause im thinking wether i would have to put Romeo back into the Aviary with his parents and Uncles or if he would be fine having a lil' friend with him whos a brother or sister


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I personally would not house brother and sister together - There is too much of a chance they will mate, and incest isn't any better in birds then it is humans

in my view if you don't want babies at all (or at least right now) have 2 of the same gender (preferably males that way you don't have to worry about infertile eggs or chronic egg laying either) or if you must have male and female don't put them in the same cage Related or not eventually you'll end up with eggs rather you wanted them to mate or not.


----------



## Jezza101 (Jan 11, 2009)

atvchick95 said:


> I personally would not house brother and sister together - There is too much of a chance they will mate, and incest isn't any better in birds then it is humans
> 
> in my view if you don't want babies at all (or at least right now) have 2 of the same gender (preferably males that way you don't have to worry about infertile eggs or chronic egg laying either) or if you must have male and female don't put them in the same cage Related or not eventually you'll end up with eggs rather you wanted them to mate or not.


yeah thanks! i knew brother and sister arent gonna be good together, because its nature for them to mate eventually.....i just hope the young one is male because Romeo here is definetly a male.

So two Males will be good together? cause i hold a large enough cage to have two cockatiels

i also dont want them goin all territorial but they wouldnt would they? Romeo's good...lol most of the times.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

most of the time males together is much better then females All my males get alone (tiel wise i have a few bickering males in my budgies) my females tiels are good together for the most part But my budgie females bicker over every little thing 

of course there can be bickering no matter what the gender is - some times birds have bad days just like we do 

but what ever you do , do not just stick the new bird right into the previous birds cage 

it will need at least 30 day quarantine (even if they are coming from the same place only time its not needed is when 2 birds are bought the same day at the same place) in a separate cage, Separate room absolutely no contact for the time of quarantine 

then sit the cages side by side, and let them get to know each other, after a day or 2 let them out for play time together and when they got into a cage together and play nicely usually thats the sign they can be housed together 

it also helps if the cage your planing on having both in is occupied by the previous bird, Before allowing the other bird in, to completely rearrange it and make it "new" that way its no ones cage and the previous one shouldn't have any territorial issues over (some do some don't..but to be on the safe side)


----------



## Jezza101 (Jan 11, 2009)

atvchick95 said:


> most of the time males together is much better then females All my males get alone (tiel wise i have a few bickering males in my budgies) my females tiels are good together for the most part But my budgie females bicker over every little thing
> 
> of course there can be bickering no matter what the gender is - some times birds have bad days just like we do
> 
> ...



ohh ok, I also have a smaller cage outside so i am able to do the quarrantine luckily,

thanks heaps for the help, i know what to do now and what to prepare for


----------

